# Making a picture frame



## devonwoody (8 Feb 2011)

I thought this video had some useful ideas for making picture frames.

Gluing up on a board with spacers instead of corner clamps is what interested me.

Anyone tried this method?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P9pAeti ... re=channel


----------



## Digit (8 Feb 2011)

Which one of 'em is nuts? 



Roy.


----------



## knappers (8 Feb 2011)

Sorry, but I think they made a bit of an abortion of that.

Si


----------



## andersonec (10 Feb 2011)

Penn & Teller??? Should stick to magic

Andy


----------

